# Got my ModChipsDirect tracking number



## Parabola81 (Jun 28, 2018)

hi all,

Just wanted to throw it out there: I received my tracking number from ModChipsDirect about 1.5 hours ago.  

I know there's been some contention about the site as of late, but I've been patient (although I admit I was starting to get really bummed lol), I figured they had a boatload of orders to fulfill, plus dealing with customs is never fun. 

Hoping to get this thing by the weekend!  =)


----------



## Orugamaster (Jun 28, 2018)

Good for you, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Alec (Jun 28, 2018)

I also received an email that I was in the second batch.


----------



## RayPanimals (Jun 28, 2018)

For people in the 2nd batch, this is what they just emailed me 30 minutes ago.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 28, 2018)

what batch OP?


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 28, 2018)

Good for you, Kanye.


----------



## Hillage (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah I just got the 2nd batch email as well. At least I know when to expect the product. That's all we asked. Til then...Golf Story

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 28, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/modchipdirect-started-shipping.509300/


----------



## urherenow (Jun 28, 2018)

mine was just shipped.


----------



## senas8 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah I got an email that they will send me my tracking number in 48 hrs. I’m first batch.


----------



## psychoacer (Jun 28, 2018)

Mine will be here Saturday. USPS received the packages around 10pm.


----------



## hau77 (Jun 28, 2018)

Got mine too at 4pm Mountain time. cant wait to try it


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm on third batch, Will get this in August lol, by then Atmosphere will be out and ReiNX too.... Lol


----------



## uzi (Jun 28, 2018)

First batch here. Got my info around 6pm. Hopefully by Saturday’s end I’ll have it.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

huma_dawii said:


> I'm on third batch, Will get this in August lol, by then Atmosphere will be out and ReiNX too.... Lol


well you can use the dongle with atmosphere too


----------



## urherenow (Jun 28, 2018)

senas8 said:


> Yeah I got an email that they will send me my tracking number in 48 hrs. I’m first batch.


I already have a tracking number... I said shipped, not notified.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 28, 2018)

It would be a lot easier to keep track of this stuff if people used the REPLY button instead of NEW THREAD button :/

Multiple threads for each vendor is a real pain to sift through for info.


----------



## MattKimura (Jun 28, 2018)

I ordered June 7th from switchsx.com and still haven't gotten anything. Yet order 1270 got their tracking info while I'm order 952. That's what I get for ordering earlier, or preordering for that matter. I'm gonna end up having to wait a month since my order date, meanwhile other people only had to wait like 15-20 days.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 28, 2018)

RayPanimals said:


> For people in the 2nd batch, this is what they just emailed me 30 minutes ago.


yeah i got it too
 i am  really disappointed in the part about not getting  packagingthough
i collect my  packaging
plus what if i want to do an unboxing video, there is no box


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## Alec (Jul 7, 2018)

I ordered on June 4th at 6:47pm EST. I'm in the second batch and my order shipped yesterday at 6:51pm EST. Expected delivery is Monday.


----------

